# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - tammikuu 2013

## Elias

2.1.

TKL #228/23
TKL #91/26
TKL #255/12
TKL #95/31
TKL #89/13
TKL #657/3
TKL #9/30
TKL #239/28
TKL #266/18
TKL #257/1
TKL #8/18
TKL #249/29
TKL #226/21
TKL #232/12
TKL #285/13
TKL #7/18
TKL #263/29
TKL #265/23
TKL #222/18
TKL #99/11
TKL #218/ 19/29
TKL #14/11
TKL #636/12
TKL #225/13
TKL #234/30
TKL #233/30
TKL #663/11
TKL #427/16
TKL #650/36
TKL #259/36
TKL #424/28
TKL #4/25
TKL #6/25
TKL #97/5
TKL #96/5
TKL #1/37


TKL #267 vilkutti hätävilkkuja Keskustorilla, keskiovet eivät sulkeutuneet kunnolla. Lähti pois linjalta (en tiedä millä linjalla oli) ilmeisesti varikolle.

Epäilijöille kättä pidempää/visuaalista materiaalia löytyy täältä.

----------


## Elias

4.1.

*TKL #12/31* (hybridi!)
TKL #230/25
TKL #227/25
TKL #232/25

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 4.1.
> 
> *TKL #12/31* (hybridi!)


Onko tuo nyt se kyseinen Solaris, mikä tuli sinne ?

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko tuo nyt se kyseinen Solaris, mikä tuli sinne ?


Onhan se. Ei siellä muita hybridejä ole.
... paitsi tietysti tuon lisäksi toinen Solaris.

----------


## Elias

Joo, auto on siis Solaris Urbino Hybrid. Täällä on paljon kuvia auton sisältä ja ulkoa myös muutama: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/ (hybridin)


  


Tässä video auton äänistä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSzJp...ature=youtu.be

Autossa on myös ensimmäistä kertaa Tampereella varoitusääni keskiovien (eli poistumisovien sulkeutuessa). Kuljettajan antaessa oviensulkukäskyn kuuluu kaksi lyhyttä piippausta, jonka jälkeen ovet sulkeutuvat. Auto on kokomatala ja todella hiljainen ja tilava.

4.1.

TKL #3/11
TKL #424/30
TKL #426/12

Haitarit vaihdellu paikkoja.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Joo, kuvan halusinkin nähdä (ja videon) kiitos tästä  :Smile:

----------


## Bussimies

> Onhan se. Ei siellä muita hybridejä ole.
> ... paitsi tietysti tuon lisäksi toinen Solaris.


...joka sekin näkyi tänään linjalla, eli havaintona TKL #11 / 19. Havaittu Stockmannin kohdalla Linnainmaan suuntaan ajamassa klo 15. Tässä autossahan on autosta #12 poiketen sini-vihreä-valkoinen kokoteippaus, joka Tampereen joukkoliikenteen avoimen suunnittelukilpailun kautta valittiin.

----------


## jtm

4.1 LL:
#67/85, Volvo B12B LE 6x2 / Volvo 8500

----------


## killerpop

Harmi kun hybrideitä ei näkynyt ajossa lauantaina (5.1.), olisi ollut varsin kuvaukselliset kelit.

Näemmä TKL #263 on saanu uutta väriä hiljattain pintaan.

Jos en väärin huomannu, oli linjalla 27 Paunut #126 ja #129 teliautojen tilalla.

----------


## Elias

> Harmi kun hybrideitä ei näkynyt ajossa lauantaina (5.1.), olisi ollut varsin kuvaukselliset kelit.


Joo ei ollu, ajoin itekki niitä takaa. Varmaan huomenna tai ylihuomenna varmasti liikenteesä.

5.1.

TKL #233/13
TKL #234/13

----------


## J_J

> Jos en väärin huomannu, oli linjalla 27 Paunut #126 ja #129 teliautojen tilalla.


Lieneekö tilaajan kanssa sovittu, että teli"autot" on otettu 27:n viikonloppuliikenteestä pois ja korvattu linjalta 15 viikonloppuvapaalla olevilla vuoden -09 mallisilla 8700LE:llä? Mikäli näin on, ei lainkaan huono ratkaisu. Pelkästään polttoainetta säästynee useita kymmeniä litroja joka viikonloppu. Täyttä viikkoa näillä kahdella EEV-teli-Scalalla ajettaessa tuntuu remonttipäiviä sattuvan vähintään kerran tai pari viikkoon...

----------


## Eppu

8.1.
LL #50 / 85 (12:55 -lähdössä asemalta)

Asiasta kukkaruukkuun, milloinkahan TKL:n uusiin telivolvoihin saadaan tuo parempijärjestelmä pelittämään, kun ainakaan viikonloppuna ei edelleenkään toiminut yhdessäkään noista, mitä nyt tuli niillä kuljettua linjalla 16.
EDIT: Noista puuttuu myös tilaajan vaatimat auton järjestysnumerotarrat sisätiloista, ovien kohdalta - #8:ssa toisaalta toki on ne isot tarrat auton etuosassa siinä lootan kyljessä...

----------


## Elias

Ei tosiaan toimi tuo järjestelmä varmaan yhdessäkään Volvossa. Pelkkää 9:20 näytti kello vaan, pysäkit pimeenä.

Nyt 8.1. tänään on TKL #11 eli se erilaisesti teipattu Hybridiauto linjalla 5 osapäivässä.

----------


## killerpop

8.1.
TKL #12/11

----------


## Rester

> Asiasta kukkaruukkuun, milloinkahan TKL:n uusiin telivolvoihin saadaan tuo parempijärjestelmä pelittämään, kun ainakaan viikonloppuna ei edelleenkään toiminut yhdessäkään noista, mitä nyt tuli niillä kuljettua linjalla 16.


Autojen saapuessa ei ollut kaikkea toimintaansaattamisessa tarvittavia osia saatavilla, laitteiden asennus viimeistellään 10 000 km huoltojen yhteydessä. Mittareissa alkaa varmaankin tuo pikkuhiljaa olemaan, eli eiköhän ne pian toimintaan tule.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

9.1.
TKL #12 / 25  (Tahmela 1322 --> Janka 1402 --> Tahmela 1442 jne...)

----------


## jtm

> 9.1.
> TKL #12 / 25  (Tahmela 1322 --> Janka 1402 --> Tahmela 1442 jne...)


Eipä näyttänyt olevan enään 16:42 vuorossa Jankasta  :Eek:

----------


## Elias

Eilen 8.1. oli siis tuo TKL #11 linjalla 5. Aika paljon vikaa oli ja ajoi 25 minuuttia myöhässä. Monilla pysäkeillä vain toinen keskiovista sulkeutui ja tämän takia ovet jouduttiin sulkemaan ja avaamaan aina uudelleen, tähän kului pysäkeillä minuutteja ylimääräistä. Auto kulki muutenkin tosi verkkaisesti ja hitaasti, lieneekö pakkasen syytä? Lisäksi sisätilassa oli joku saksalainen pysäkkinäyttö mainosnäytössä. Alkukankeutta lienee.  :Smile:

----------


## hezec

> saksalainen pysäkkinäyttö


Anteeksi nipotus, mutta belgialainen. Voisin nurkan tekstin perusteella veikata Mobitecin mainokseksi idealla "tällainenkin olisi tarjolla". Parempi toki olisi, jos siinä olisi ihan suomalainen, toimiva pysäkkinäyttö...

----------


## Eppu

10.1.
TKL #11 on vissiin päätynyt aiottuun vakisijoitukseensa, eli linjalle 21 (Tesoma 1300 --> Turtola 1420 jne...)

Havaintona myös TKL #6 / 36. Tulisikohan tästäkin arkivakio, kun oli siinä vuorossa mikä hoitaa linjan iltavuorot Myllypuroon?

----------


## Fiktio

10.1.

Paunu #161/15

----------


## karvinen

11.1
TKL #11 On edellee linjalla 21 tuli vastaan rantatiellä klo 8:28 menossa turtolaan päin....

Eilen klo 18:30 toisella kuljettajalla tais olla vaikeuksia saada torilta liikkeelle tätä hybridiä ku oli kuskin vaihto nii se seiso torilla viä kymmene minsaa lähtöajasta myöhässä

----------


## killerpop

12.1.
TKL #17/25

Valitettavasti kuva on mitä on, kun olin Pyynikintorin pysäkillä odottamassa ihan muuta bussia...

----------


## Elias

Tossa on kuvia siitä TKL #17. Lisää kuvia tietenkin osoitteessa http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/.

12.1.

TKL #11/5

Enää ei ole niin kankea auto. Liikkuu nopeammin, ovet toimivat paremmin vaikka vikaa edelleen on ja moottori sammuu pysäkeillä, kuten pitääkin.

----------


## Nak

Siitähän tuli kuin uusi ja väritys sopii Ikarukseenkin täysin :Smile:  Penkinkankaatkin päivitetty uusiin. Jotain Westendistäkin jäänyt muistoksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

14.1.

TKL #17/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Minusta tuo #17 (Ikarus) olisi paremman näköinen, jos keulan "posketkin" olisivat sinisellä.

----------


## killerpop

Sekin auttaisi, jos tuossa valkoisessa osassa olisi jotain muuta kuin sormenpään kokoinen vaakuna.

Voitte hahmotella mielessänne, miltä auton keulassa näyttäisi keskellä hieman sinisen yllä samanlainen Ikarus-logo kuin näissä busseissa. Ja tietenkin unkarin liehuvat liput molemmin puolin  :Smile:

----------


## Topi

Täytyykin lähteä Ikarusmettälle, pomppii aivan satunnisesti?

14.1.
TKL 284/13
Paunu 124/15
Paunu 127/15

Satunnaisia bongauksia kiirehtijän silmin.

----------


## Elias

> 14.1.
> TKL 284/13
> Paunu 124/15
> Paunu 127/15


Näistä siis kaikki autot vakioita

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

14.1. TKL #17: etuovista etummaisempi ei mennyt kunnolla kiinni, ilmeisesti otti johonkin kiinni. Oli koko ajan vähintään 15-20 cm verran auki. Stop-nappulatkaan eivät toimineet. Autoa vaihdettiin Lempääläntien ja Automiehenkadun risteyksessä olevalla pysäkillä autoon #246 n. klo 17:40.

----------


## Eppu

15.1.
Tkl #99 / 12
Eteen saatu ledikilpi, joten näkyvyys on olennaisesti parempi...

----------


## Topi

Kaverin havainto: 15.1. TKL 259/24

----------


## Topi

TKL 7 ja 99 on ledikilvet molemmissa. 19 ja 29 pyöri tänään erittäin monenlaista kalustoa, pätkiä ja niveliä sekalaisessa kierrossa. Kuvat löytyvät pian osoitteesta http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...Tammikuu+2013/

17.1. Kuvatut

Länsilinjat 18/20
Paunu 52/60
Paunu 69/95
Paunu 71/71W
Paunu 76/70K
Paunu 92/71
Paunu 132/90X
TKL 7/18
TKL 9/30
TKL 10/28
TKL 99/18
TKL 222/37
TKL 223/16
TKL 230/16
TKL 227/23
TKL 285/12
TKL 424/30
*TKL 427/29
TKL 427/19*
TKL 636/19
TKL 637/31
TKL 639/19
TKL 653/Y35
TKL 664/25

EDIT: Kirjoitusvirhe

----------


## Elias

En ihan saanut selvää Topin listasta, mutta laitan omat havaintoni:

17.1.

TKL #274/25
TKL #218 kierrossa 19/29
TKL #426 kierrossa 19/29
TKL #427 kierrossa 19/29
TKL #655/5

Ja tosiaan, autoissa TKL #7 ja TKL #99 on edessä oranssit ledikilvet, mutta ainakin autossa #99 oli sivulla ja takana vielä vanhat vihreät kilvet. Lisäksi "turkuvolvoja", eli autoja TKL #13-#16 ei näkynyt tänään ainakaan liikenteessä. Mahtaakohan niihinkin tulla uudet kilvet?

Todisteita:

  

Lisää kuvia tuttuun tapaan täällä.

----------


## Topi

> En ihan saanut selvää Topin listasta, mutta laitan omat havaintoni:


Mistä ei saanut selvää? :Wink: 



> Ja tosiaan, autoissa TKL #7 ja TKL #99 on edessä oranssit ledikilvet, mutta ainakin autossa #99 oli sivulla ja takana vielä vanhat vihreät kilvet.


Myös autossa 7 on vanhat kilvet sivuilla ja takana



> Lisäksi "turkuvolvoja", eli autoja TKL #13-#16 ei näkynyt tänään ainakaan liikenteessä. Mahtaakohan niihinkin tulla uudet kilvet?


Näin melkein kaikki, taisivat olla linjoilla 3, 11, ja 25. En aivantarkkaan muista, mutta kyllä ainakin kolme eri autoa näin.  :Razz:

----------


## Elias

> 17.1. Kuvatut
> TKL 9/30
> TKL 10/28
> TKL 223/16
> TKL 230/16
> TKL 227/23
> TKL 424/30
> TKL 653/Y35


Ainakin nämä kaikki on vakioita.

----------


## Topi

> Ainakin nämä kaikki on vakioita.


Vastalause! 230 on ollut esim. 23. Mutta eikö tänne muka saisi laittaa busseja jotka ovat vakioita, vaikken niitä erotella oikein voisikaan koska en ihan hirveästi bussien parissa puuhastele ja katsele vakioita.

Ja vielä kuva tuosta TKL 7: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...Keskustori.JPG

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta eikö tänne muka saisi laittaa busseja jotka ovat vakioita, vaikken niitä erotella oikein voisikaan koska en ihan hirveästi bussien parissa puuhastele ja katsele vakioita.


Vakiosijoituksia on mielekäs havainnoida vain niiden vaihtuessa esim. aikataulukausien vaihteessa (siihen asti, että vakiosijoitukset ovat selvillä. Tosin jos vakiosijoituksia ei ole täällä kerrottu, ei silloin tietysti voida edellyttää niiden tietämistä).

----------


## ultrix

En ole tätä skeneä hirveän tarkasti viime aikoina ehtinyt seurailla, mutta mistäs lähtien linjan 13 klo 16:30 lähtö Hermiasta on ajettu kahdella autolla? Ajetaanko myös jotain muita linjan lähtöjä kahdella autolla? Vai oliko bussi vain kääntöajan verran (=yli vartin) myöhässä Hermiaan saapuessaan?

----------


## jtm

> Vastalause! 230 on ollut esim. 23. Mutta eikö tänne muka saisi laittaa busseja jotka ovat vakioita, vaikken niitä erotella oikein voisikaan koska en ihan hirveästi bussien parissa puuhastele ja katsele vakioita.
> 
> Ja vielä kuva tuosta TKL 7: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...Keskustori.JPG


Se että se on joskus ollut jollain muulla linjalla ei tarkoita ettei voi olla linjan 16 vakiosijoitus. Esim voi olla huollossa ja vara-auton ollessa tilalla kyseinen auto voidaan sijoittaa muulle linjalle ajoon.

----------


## nakkisormi

> En ole tätä skeneä hirveän tarkasti viime aikoina ehtinyt seurailla, mutta mistäs lähtien linjan 13 klo 16:30 lähtö Hermiasta on ajettu kahdella autolla? Ajetaanko myös jotain muita linjan lähtöjä kahdella autolla? Vai oliko bussi vain kääntöajan verran (=yli vartin) myöhässä Hermiaan saapuessaan?


En ihmettelisi vaikka olisi ollutkin myöhässä. Sellaista on muutenkin sattunut tänä talvena.

----------


## killerpop

18.1.

Länsilinjat #9/Y36... empä tiennyt, että tällainenkin ruuhkavuoro ajetaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Vastalause! 230 on ollut esim. 23. Mutta eikö tänne muka saisi laittaa busseja jotka ovat vakioita, vaikken niitä erotella oikein voisikaan koska en ihan hirveästi bussien parissa puuhastele ja katsele vakioita.
> 
> Ja vielä kuva tuosta TKL 7: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...Keskustori.JPG


#230 on ollut linjalla 16 vakiona vuorossa 1605 jos oikein muistan tuon vuoron numeron. Kuiteski lähdöt Lentävänniemestä arkisin parillisten tuntien :20 tai :25. Nyttemmin vaikuttais kuitenki että auto liikkuis saman linjan toisessa vuorossa, kun vegat siirtyivät 18:lle. Mainittuun 05(?) -vuoroon onkin tullut pysyvän oloisesti #238.

----------


## Elias

> 18.1.
> 
> Länsilinjat #9/Y36... empä tiennyt, että tällainenkin ruuhkavuoro ajetaan.


Mikä on Y36?

18.1.

Länsilinjat #67/20 (tilaajaväreissä oleva 8500-teli)

Sampolan kohdalla "20 KESKUSTORI".

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> 18.1.
> 
> Länsilinjat #67/20 (tilaajaväreissä oleva 8500-teli)
> 
> Sampolan kohdalla "20 KESKUSTORI".


LL #67 korvattu autolla #18.

----------


## Rester

> En ole tätä skeneä hirveän tarkasti viime aikoina ehtinyt seurailla, mutta mistäs lähtien linjan 13 klo 16:30 lähtö Hermiasta on ajettu kahdella autolla? Ajetaanko myös jotain muita linjan lähtöjä kahdella autolla? Vai oliko bussi vain kääntöajan verran (=yli vartin) myöhässä Hermiaan saapuessaan?


Tuosta iltapäivän lähdöstä en varmuudella muista, mutta ainakin 7:15 lähtö tuplataan Lamminpäästä eteenpäin, eli tuplaava auto tulee avuksi tuohon 7:25 lähdölle hautuumaalta eteenpäin. Väkeä kuulemma tulee sen verran paljon Ylöjärveltä tuohon aikaan, ettei Tampereen puolelta meinannut kyytiin mahtua.  :Very Happy:  Iltapäivällä saattoi tosiaan olla myöskin jokin tuplaava vuoro, mutten tosiaan tähän hätään muista varmaksi.




> 18.1.
> 
> Länsilinjat #9/Y36... empä tiennyt, että tällainenkin ruuhkavuoro ajetaan.


Y36 on 36:n 7:30 lähdön tuplaava lähtö Multisillasta koulupäivisin, ajetaan vain Keskustorille asti.


18.1. TKL:
*#12/18*

----------


## killerpop

> Tuosta iltapäivän lähdöstä en varmuudella muista, mutta ainakin 7:15 lähtö tuplataan Lamminpäästä eteenpäin, eli tuplaava auto tulee avuksi tuohon 7:25 lähdölle hautuumaalta eteenpäin. Väkeä kuulemma tulee sen verran paljon Ylöjärveltä tuohon aikaan, ettei Tampereen puolelta meinannut kyytiin mahtua.  Iltapäivällä saattoi tosiaan olla myöskin jokin tuplaava vuoro, mutten tosiaan tähän hätään muista varmaksi.
> 
> 
> 
> Y36 on 36:n 7:30 lähdön tuplaava lähtö Multisillasta koulupäivisin, ajetaan vain Keskustorille asti.


Joli ainakin omilla sivuillaan puhui että 36 ajetaan kahdella autolla, mistään Y36:sta ei ollut puhettakaan  :Wink: 

Tuo sinänsä ei kylläkään yllätä, että ihmiset haluavat kahdeksaksi keskustaan. Aikaa ennen vuodenvaihdetta, toteutui tuo Vuorentaustassa sekä Pohjolantien että Käyräkujan kautta. Joli on tätä menoa helisemässä "tasaväliaikataulujen" kanssa, sillä oikeasti noi kahdeksaksi keskustaan piikit ovat monin paikoin kovat. 

Länskärillä onkin nykyisin muuten linjakilvet 80 TÄYNNÄ ja 85 TÄYNNÄ.

----------


## Eppu

19.1
Tkl #234 / 16. Penkkikankaat uusinta kuosia ja lattia rempattu. Erikoisena yksityiskohtana on eteen järjestysnumeron yläpuolelle liimattu kaupungin vaakuna.

----------


## jtm

> 19.1
> Tkl #234 / 16. Penkkikankaat uusinta kuosia ja lattia rempattu. Erikoisena yksityiskohtana on eteen järjestysnumeron yläpuolelle liimattu kaupungin vaakuna.


Joo tosiaan tuo käynyt peruskorjauksessa moottoriremonttia myöden!  :Laughing:  Takavalotkin vaihdettu (ledeihin?). Ajettu nyt noin 5000-6000km konerempan jälkeen. Huvittava teksti mittariston alla mikä menee kutakuinkin näin: "Vältä korkeita kierroslukemia sekä älä käytä *KICKDOWN*! Koneremontti tehty kilometrilukeman 917 000 kohdalla."  :Razz:  Itse ajoin tuolla mittarin näyttäessä 922 000. *AIVAN TÄYSIN* eri maata ajaa ja yleisesti kuin muut L94-teli/Lahti 402:t (#223-#225, #229-#233). Ei luulisi heti saman sarjan autoksi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

Hienoa, että Lahti-korillinen autokin mentiin peruskorjaamaan.  :Smile:  Kickdownin välttäminen ihan ymmärrettävää, kone kun ei uudenkarheana välttämättä hirveästi tykkää, jos kierrokset on koko ajan lähellä kahta tonnia.  :Wink:  Toivottavasti korjasivat myös vaihdelaatikon, oli meinaan sen verta kenguru joka vaihteella...

----------


## Nak

Eipä oikein voi olla kun kateellinen, siitä että liikennöitsijää kiinnostaa kaluston kunto ja se miltä se kalusto näyttää  :Smile:  
Myös tuo on hyvä, että kuljettajaa informoidaan moottorin kunnostuksesta. Moottori kuitenkin sisäänajossa nimenomaan kuluu ja osat hakee paikkaa ja jos sitä revitellään se kuluu liiankin vauhdikkaasti..

----------


## jtm

21.1 Tkl:
#12/25
#17/36

#67/20

----------


## Elias

11 pitäis olla vakio 21:llä ja 12 vakio 25:lla.

21.1.

Länsilinjat #24/20 (kuvia löytyy)
Länsilinjat #86/85
Paunu #152/27
TKL #3/11 (kuva löytyy)
TKL #98/5 (kuva löytyy)
TKL #230/12
TKL #643/5 (kuva löytyy)

TKL #220/19. Virkavalta poisti jonkun miespuolisen häirikön autosta ennen lähtöä Keskustorilta.

Paunu #156 vilkutti hätävilkkuja Keskustorilla 22:n pysäkillä. Lienee hajonnut siihen linjalla 22. Kuvia löytyy.

Lisäksi on myös kuva tuosta Länsilinjat #67/20.

Kuvia tulossa epäilijöille ihan pian osoitteeseen http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/.

----------


## nakkisormi

20.1.
TKL #17/5

----------


## J_J

> Kuvia tulossa epäilijöille ihan pian osoitteeseen http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/.


Se, että olet joskus raportoinut "havainneesi" jotain, mikä ei pidä paikkaansa, ei tarkoita sitä että kaikki muutkin havaintosi pitäisi todistaa oikeaksi valokuvan muodossa  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

Olisikos kellään todentaa kun siellä olisi ilmeisesti ollut linjalla *28* auto *#160*  :Very Happy: 

21.1
Paunun auto kolaroi TKL #7 kanssa ajaen perään.
TKL #644 kolaroi keulan tyystin.
TKL #230 kolaroi.

22.1 Tkl:
#631/13

----------


## Elias

22.1.

Lienee tuo Länsilinjat #67 tulossa oikein vakioksi linjalle 20 ilmeisesti auton LL #18 tilalle. Tänäänkin oli linjalla 20.

TKL #17/25
TKL #239/37
TKL #225/13 (saattaa olla myös vakio, en ole aivan varma)

TKL #653 ilmeisesti vaihtanut linjalta Y35 linjalle 31 ja TKL #637 vaihtanut linjalta 31 linjalle Y35. Ollut jo muutaman päivän näin.

----------


## Eppu

> 22.1.
> 
> Lienee tuo Länsilinjat #67 tulossa oikein vakioksi linjalle 20 ilmeisesti auton LL #18 tilalle. Tänäänkin oli linjalla 20.
> TKL #653 ilmeisesti vaihtanut linjalta Y35 linjalle 31 ja TKL #637 vaihtanut linjalta 31 linjalle Y35. Ollut jo muutaman päivän näin.


Tuskin tuo #67 tuossa on missään muussa mielessä kuin vara-autona. 20:lle kun tarjottiin autoja, jossa on 1-2-1 ovet, joten moinen järjestely ei taitaisi JOLIlle kelvata. Myöskin #18 toimittaa vara-auton virkaa siellä sun täällä, joten mitä ilmeisimmin on Länskällä 8700-telejä huollossa.

Ja TKL #637 on jo pitkään ollut Y35:n vakioauto. Tiedä sitten miksi tuo ajeli vähän aikaa 31:llä...

----------


## jtm

23.1 Tkl:
#17/25

----------


## Topi

Piti laittaa tuo havainto TKL 631/13 mutta ehdit sitten ensin. Olisiko aamuvakio, tiistaisin olen nähnyt.

TKL 17 lienee sitten 25 vakio?

----------


## jtm

> Piti laittaa tuo havainto TKL 631/13 mutta ehdit sitten ensin. Olisiko aamuvakio, tiistaisin olen nähnyt.
> 
> TKL 17 lienee sitten 25 vakio?


Kummatkin autot ovat vara-auton roolissa.

23.1 Tkl:
*#631/28*

----------


## Topi

> Kummatkin autot ovat vara-auton roolissa.
> 
> 23.1 Tkl:
> *#631/28*


Iltapäiväruuhkassa vai? Tiivis tunnelma mahtaa olla...  :Laughing:

----------


## Elias

23.1.

TKL #631/37 (autokierto 3704, 37 iltapäivällä ja 28 aamulla)
Paunu #161/27
TKL #17/25 joka tosin lienee vakio
TKL #14/13
TKL #6/25

----------


## Rester

#12 näyttäisi olevan ainakin joksikin aikaa siirrettynä osapäiväautoksi 25:lle, eli autokiertoon 2503, jonka viimeinen lähtö on Tahmelasta 17:42 ja torilta 17:55.

----------


## Topi

24.1:
TKL 5/37
TKL 10/28
TKL 11/25
*TKL 17/21*
TKL 99/18
TKL 223/16
TKL 224/16
TKL 226/28
TKL 231/12
TKL 233/21
TKL 234/21
TKL 271/23, tuulilasi hajalla ja reunassa reikä.
*TKL 631/13, lähti linjalle 15.04 Keskustorilta*
TKL 655/25

Kuvia myöhemmin: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...Tammikuu+2013/

----------


## Elias

> 24.1:
> TKL 10/28
> TKL 99/18
> TKL 223/16
> TKL 226/28


Nuo ovat vakioita. Lienee tuo TKL #234 sitten vaihdettu linjalta 12 kun itse en sitä iltapäivällä havainnut, vaan linjalla oli #231, #264, #425 ja #426.

24.1.

Paunu #71/71W
Länsilinjat #90/20 (LL #67 tilalla ilmeisesti)

----------


## Topi

Unohtui mainita, 233 tuli Ei linjalla-kilvillä Metson suunnasta linjalle 21 Tesoman suuntaan, kääntyi Keskustorilla. Mistäköhän tulossa?

----------


## Elias

> Unohtui mainita, 233 tuli Ei linjalla-kilvillä Metson suunnasta linjalle 21 Tesoman suuntaan, kääntyi Keskustorilla. Mistäköhän tulossa?


Linjalla 21 on iltapäivällä 4 lisälähtöä Keskustori-Tesoma-välillä, 14.05, 15.05, 16.05 ja 17.05. Lienee siirtoajoja Tesomalta takaisin Keskustorille.

----------


## Rester

> Unohtui mainita, 233 tuli Ei linjalla-kilvillä Metson suunnasta linjalle 21 Tesoman suuntaan, kääntyi Keskustorilla. Mistäköhän tulossa?


Tesomalta. Kyseessä lienee 21:n ruuhkavuoro, joka ajaa iltaruuhkassa torilta xx:05 lähdöt Länsitorille, ja palaa sieltä tyhjänä ottamaan jälleen uutta lähtöä.

EDIT: Elias ehtikin ensin  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

24.1 Tkl:
#652/Y99 Hervanta - Kaukajärvi

----------


## Eppu

25.1.
Tosiaan Paunu #71:n työsarkaan kuuluu arkisin mm. tämä 12.25 lähtö Nokialle, kuten tänään. Illalla klo 20 aikaan ajaa auto ilmeisesti myös kierroksen Ruutanaa.

TKL #649 puolestaan on käynyt maalarilla. Ajelee tänään (kuten eilenkin) linjalla 25 ilman kylkinumeroita, joli-tarroja ja ylipäätään kaikkia muitakin asiaankuuluvia teippauksia. Myös vaakuna puuttuu keulalta.

----------


## killerpop

25.1, TKL #14/11

----------


## jpmast

25.1.
Länsilinjat
#90/2
#18 & #67/20

TKL
#17/3

----------


## jtm

26.-27.1 Yövuoro havaintoja:

LL
#43/85

Tkl
#17/26

----------


## Rester

Henkilöauto osui bussin kylkeen Pispalan valtatiellä.

Eli lyhyesti kerrottuna Pohjanmaantien suunnasta oli tullut henkilöauto ilmeisesti tarkoituksenaan kääntyä vasemmalle Pispalan vt:lle, mutta jostain syystä ajoi suoraa keskikorokkeen yli joukkoliikennekaistalla ajavan bussin kylkeen. Tuosta videosta ei ihan saa selvää, mikä TKL:n auto on kyseessä, korimallina kuitenkin Volvon 8900.

Aikamoinen suoritus joka tapauksessa...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuosta videosta ei ihan saa selvää, mikä TKL:n auto on kyseessä, korimallina kuitenkin Volvon 8900.


Kyseinen auto on TKL 10.

----------


## Elias

> Kyseinen auto on TKL 10.


Minunkin silmässä näyttäisi olevan TKL 10 ja ilmeisesti linjalla 18?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minunkin silmässä näyttäisi olevan TKL 10 ja ilmeisesti linjalla 18?


Oli linjalla 13.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 30.1. näytti pysäkeillä sijaitsevissa Parempi-näytöissä rullaavan tekstiä, jossa kerrottiin jotenkin näin: Ajokeli muuttuu iltapäivällä ja illalla huonoksi lumipyryn vuoksi. Myräkkä saattaa aiheuttaa vuorojen myöhästymisiä. Äkkiseltään ei muistu mieleen moisia kelitiedotteita näkyneen näytöillä, vain tietoa juhlapyhien poikkeusliikenteestä.

Samainen teksti näyttäisi olevan myös poikkeustiedotteena palvelussa http://lissu.tampere.fi mutta ei kuitenkaan ehkä enemmän käytetyissä reittioppaassa ja pysäkkiaikatauluissa.

----------


## jtm

30.1 Tkl:
#427/13

----------


## Topi

> 30.1 Tkl:
> #427/13


Näin tänään iltapäivällä TKL 427, mutta oli kokoajan Ei linjalla-kilvillä ja meni Tuulensuuhun päin.

31.1.
Paunu 71/71
Paunu 160/7
Paunu 224/71
TKL 11/21
*TKL 17/19*
TKL 92/25
TKL 220/29
TKL 222/28
TKL 226/28
TKL 227/12
TKL 229/36
TKL 231/16
TKL 278/36
TKL 639/37
TKL 642/11
TKL 643/Y35

----------


## Karosa

> mikä TKL:n auto on kyseessä, korimallina kuitenkin Volvon 8900


Ja vielä tuliterä sellainen, heti kolarissa..  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

> 31.1.
> Paunu 71/71
> Paunu 224/71
> TKL 11/21
> TKL 220/29
> TKL 222/28
> TKL 231/16


Nämä ovat vakioita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tossa on kuvia siitä TKL #17.


Onkohan se teipattukin Virossa, koska kuljettajan puolen kyljessä lukee "Tampereen joukkoliikene" vielä tänäkin päivänä.

----------


## kalle.

> Onkohan se teipattukin Virossa,


Ei ole. Täysin suomalaista työtä on.

----------

